# Xtreme Green Introduces Sentinel Electric Police Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The electric propulsion system and energy management will allow an officer to patrol as much as 80 miles per charge

More...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh - my - god.

So what, are the bad guys supposed to be disabled by laughing so hard that the chunky cops can catch them riding this - thing?

Cops on bicycles make way more sense than stuff like this IMO.


----------



## Astronomer (Aug 7, 2008)

david85 said:


> Oh - my - god.
> 
> So what, are the bad guys supposed to be disabled by laughing so hard that the chunky cops can catch them riding this - thing?


Are you kidding me? That thing is AWSOME!!! It's like a freakin' Roman Chariot, but with a bicycle horn and a rear view mirror! 

How many horses are required to pull it?


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

LOL, I stand corrected!


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

ROFL - reminds me of a stupid movie with Lee Majors and Burgess Meridith. The cops all had electric vehicles and couldn't catch ex-race car driver Lee Majors as he headed for "radio free California" in a gas-powered race car. So, they called in a drunken old fighter pilot (Burgess Meridith) to chase him in an F-86 with the coolest paint job I ever saw - Jet Black with Orange trim.

Put it right up there with "Bobo-Cop" - "Stop, or I'll throw this pie!"


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

THE LAST CHASE!!! I saw some of that movie but never saw the part with electric cars. Only saw parts of the second half. Sci-Fi in the 80s had a flavor all its own


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

david85 said:


> THE LAST CHASE!!! I saw some of that movie but never saw the part with electric cars. Only saw parts of the second half. Sci-Fi in the 80s had a flavor all its own


It's worth a six-pack on a rainy Saturday night to watch just for laughs. The acting was every bit as bad as you could hope for - which just makes it funnier...

In some ways the "future" presented in that film seems all too familiar to the direction we are headed.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

PhantomPholly said:


> It's worth a six-pack on a rainy Saturday night to watch just for laughs. The acting was every bit as bad as you could hope for - which just makes it funnier...
> 
> In some ways the "future" presented in that film seems all too familiar to the direction we are headed.


That is something I did remember that wasn't quite so funny. The idea that a car = freedom. You control the cars and you control the people. Although I guess from what little I remember and what you describe, there also seems to be a healthy dose of EV phobia as well.

Maybe I'll find it on an online channel sometime.


----------

